# Josh Howard?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

He's still available and even though he's coming off a serious injury (might not even be ready at the start of the season), why not give him a shot? This can be a high risk high reward situations and the Knicks can use him. When I say use him I mean either he can contribute to the team during games when healthy or he can be a asset during the trade deadline to get a player we really want. Either way I feel as if he can contribute to the team. Maybe we can sign him for one year with a team option for the second. With rumors circulating that we might trade Chandler, I think Howard would be a nice replacement. What are your thoughts?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> He's still available and even though he's coming off a serious injury (might not even be ready at the start of the season), why not give him a shot? This can be a high risk high reward situations and the Knicks can use him. When I say use him I mean either he can contribute to the team during games when healthy or he can be a asset during the trade deadline to get a player we really want. Either way I feel as if he can contribute to the team. Maybe we can sign him for one year with a team option for the second. With rumors circulating that we might trade Chandler, I think Howard would be a nice replacement. What are your thoughts?


Given the fact that the Knicks have nothing but the veteran minimum to offer him, I would consider his acquisition to be high reward, low risk. If he doesn't pan out, we just cut him but if he does, we have a guy capable of being an all-star (albeit he is a moron off the court). If we can set this up, I'd recommend pushing hard to move Wilson Chandler for Rudy Fernandez, who I feel has the ability to be one of the better SG's in the league.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

no


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Tragedy said:


> no


I love your argument! You make excellent points as to why we shouldn't get Josh Howard. Can we get half way decent opinions on this topic. I don't see why not go after him if we're not giving up too much. Tragedy, step your game up if you want to give input.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

As a Mavericks fan, I just don't know what happened to Josh Howard. He was fine, a pretty good player and over the last 2-3 years he hasn't been able to do anything well. The injuries to his ankle and now his knee probably limit him to a bench role at best. If you can get him for the minimum, why not, but he could very well be another tmac. A big name that despite your common sense, you'll start to expect things from and will probably let you down.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll pass, no NBA player in their right mind would ever admit to smoking marijuana in the offseason, Howards been smoking too much of that piff.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

for the vet min. ? of course you take a chance.


----------

